# Book promotes understanding of service dogs



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Book promotes understanding of service dogs | That's Life - Home



> Service dogs help many in South Florida become more independent, but sometimes people who don't have the helpful animals don't know how to act around them.
> Two South Florida women are trying to take the mystery out of it, and have written a book about a very special service dog named Sago.
> Sago is Deborah Schilling's 5-year-old golden retriever service dog.


----------

